# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Memory Editing >  Is OwnedCore WoW section dead?

## Icesythe7

A few years ago this section seemed to have new posts constantly, people helping each other sharing offsets and addresses etc. Now it seems if your lucky you may see 1-2 new threads/posts a month... what happened did everyone go to a new website and I missed out or is there just no interest in wow anymore? The old sections which used to be alive are dead as well and the wow offsets megalist just stopped being updated from 6.x randomly, I'm still really interested in wow and learning more about it but it seems noone else is...or am I missing something?

----------


## ev0

A ton of the threads are just people asking for bots, and offering money for it; which I have to delete since we have a trade section for it.

Other than that, it seems a lot of the bot makers, and hack creators have gone off to other games; ones that seem to have less consequences if caught.

The fun days of wow stuff are done, for now, and many of the people who still memory edit have shut their doors to the public and create niche quiet corners with friends as to not "alert everyone of how detection works on retail".

IMO forums are just dying in general. I see a lot of people browsing the forums, and if they can't get the answer they were looking for, they don't bother asking of fear the response is "just google it". I try to answer things when I know the answer, or at least google it for them, but the fun times of forum communities have definitely gone into hiding in fear of "leakers" and toxic negative folk.

----------


## Kenneth

The section thrives when the game is doing well and on the other side of the coin the section dies out when the game is doing poorly. Right now, for a lot of WoW's fanbase, the game is in a very bad state. So bad that a lot of people who normally power through and stay subbed aren't anymore. So bad that people who weren't interested in Classic WoW have all the sudden become interested. So bad that there isn't a change I think they could make that would simply fix the mess that it has become. 

All in all, like any forum based on a game, it does well when the game does well and it dies down when the game dies down. This is a very Blizzard centric website and right now Blizzard games are not doing so hot. Hearthstone has died down, Diablo died down, Heroes of the Storm died down, and the topic at hand World of Warcraft died down. To icing it all off Blizzard stated there won't be any new releases outside of Reforged and Classic in 2019. 

The positive look at this that I have found is that Classic is going to be huge for at least a couple months and by the time it simmers down Blizzcon 2019 will be upon us and hopefully Blizzard gives us here on OwnedCore something to obsess over again.

----------


## Icesythe7

> The section thrives when the game is doing well and on the other side of the coin the section dies out when the game is doing poorly. Right now, for a lot of WoW's fanbase, the game is in a very bad state. So bad that a lot of people who normally power through and stay subbed aren't anymore. So bad that people who weren't interested in Classic WoW have all the sudden become interested. So bad that there isn't a change I think they could make that would simply fix the mess that it has become. 
> 
> All in all, like any forum based on a game, it does well when the game does well and it dies down when the game dies down. This is a very Blizzard centric website and right now Blizzard games are not doing so hot. Hearthstone has died down, Diablo died down, Heroes of the Storm died down, and the topic at hand World of Warcraft died down. To icing it all off Blizzard stated there won't be any new releases outside of Reforged and Classic in 2019. 
> 
> The positive look at this that I have found is that Classic is going to be huge for at least a couple months and by the time it simmers down Blizzcon 2019 will be upon us and hopefully Blizzard gives us here on OwnedCore something to obsess over again.


I hope your right it makes me sad to read ownedcore and go to bed and get up the next day to no new posts, just seeing the screenshot thread for example and what people have made was exciting to me.

----------


## Dupheadss

Sadly, I agree that the WoW section of OC has been slowing down however I also do agree with Ev0 and Kenneth in terms of hoping that classic Wow will not only bring a breath of fresh air to the game

But OC alike - I personally can't wait to dive into classic and see what we can automatic and figure out from the "New" game engine. 

Let's hope the hype remains after launch !

----------


## xtume

The open source community of wow emulation is slowly dying, people are tired of leechers that take credit so instead of releasing it to public it's sold to the highest bidder.

EDIT: Yaayy! im no longer a lurker, it's my first post!

----------


## Jadd

@OP everyone has quit retail because it's shitty. The only devs still working on it are there for the money. There's nothing wrong with that providing they aren't ripping their customers off.

Yes it sucks that there's not an active community full of free information. But that's life - blame Blizzard and move on.




> The open source community of wow emulation is slowly dying, people are tired of leechers that take credit so instead of releasing it to public it's sold to the highest bidder.


Wow emulation had no money behind it for the longest time, so of course people were going to open source their projects. You can't really blame people for wanting to make some money for their work now that they can.

----------


## counted

I think there has been a noticeable drop off since blizzard added the 7.3 changes. The entry barrier is larger and people are less willing to share.

Kinda sad, I miss the more collaborative environment.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

There are still a few of us out there offering free services, I just do most of my updates and support over Discord now.

----------


## chris32882

> A few years ago this section seemed to have new posts constantly, people helping each other sharing offsets and addresses etc. Now it seems if your lucky you may see 1-2 new threads/posts a month... what happened did everyone go to a new website and I missed out or is there just no interest in wow anymore? The old sections which used to be alive are dead as well and the wow offsets megalist just stopped being updated from 6.x randomly, I'm still really interested in wow and learning more about it but it seems noone else is...or am I missing something?


Yeah, I use to come here quite frequently, tons of new bots, others sharing ideas. People are still botting because there is still evidence of it still happening. I would love to have a questing bot, I hate doing quests lol

----------


## Ashoran

> Yeah, I use to come here quite frequently, tons of new bots, others sharing ideas. People are still botting because there is still evidence of it still happening. I would love to have a questing bot, I hate doing quests lol


While we're talking about botting, I am seeing tonnes of bots farming Ghost Iron Ore in pandaland for weeks now. I want in on that  :Mad:  ... Tbh probably just suicide botting but still.

----------


## greenthing

Classic should help a lot in fixing this. Even more so because many of the old players will now be too busy to play the game a lot and with no repeatable moneymaking tasks (like dailies etc) around I would expect quite a number of bots and goldselling to become a big thing.

----------


## Jadd

> Classic should help a lot in fixing this. Even more so because many of the old players will now be too busy to play the game a lot and with no repeatable moneymaking tasks (like dailies etc) around I would expect quite a number of bots and goldselling to become a big thing.


Maybe, but you also need to consider that a lot of people returning won't know WTF is going on with client obfuscation or how any new detection stuff works. I expect a resurgence but probably just lots of the same questions.

----------


## greenthing

> Maybe, but you also need to consider that a lot of people returning won't know WTF is going on with client obfuscation or how any new detection stuff works. I expect a resurgence but probably just lots of the same questions.


That is a valid argument, but I'm also wondering how many client-side updates we will even get to see considering there isn't going to be many changes over time right? That should help quite a bit.

----------


## namreeb

> Maybe, but you also need to consider that a lot of people returning won't know WTF is going on with client obfuscation or how any new detection stuff works. I expect a resurgence but probably just lots of the same questions.


This is basically me. I have no idea about how any of that sorcery works. I just know that they have daisy-chained, obfuscated TLS callbacks and they manually map multiple copies of system DLLs.

----------


## Jaladhjin

> While we're talking about botting, I am seeing tonnes of bots farming Ghost Iron Ore in pandaland for weeks now. I want in on that  ... Tbh probably just suicide botting but still.


Agreed.. I'd love fish / gather bots again :-(

Risk & all..

But I'm just an end user too :-(

----------


## everytimer

Well, any resource to start learning about current obfuscation techniques?

----------


## Robske

> This is basically me. I have no idea about how any of that sorcery works. I just know that they have daisy-chained, obfuscated TLS callbacks and they manually map multiple copies of system DLLs.


Same. Lost interest long before the obfuscation patch, classic might change that. 
If my schedule allows it, might figure out how exactly that sorcery works.

If anyone has WoW classic beta access, please be a dear and upload that binary  :Smile:

----------


## SKUZZI

> Same. Lost interest long before the obfuscation patch, classic might change that. 
> If my schedule allows it, might figure out how exactly that sorcery works.
> 
> If anyone has WoW classic beta access, please be a dear and upload that binary


Check this thread if you are curious about the client:
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/wow...ll-folder.html (Classic WoW Beta Install Folder)

----------


## demerda10

> Maybe, but you also need to consider that a lot of people returning won't know WTF is going on with client obfuscation or how any new detection stuff works. I expect a resurgence but probably just lots of the same questions.


That is my case. Creating bots have been a hobby to me, it helps me learn programming. I've successfully created a bot compatible with 1.12, 2.4.3 and 3.3.5 that works quite good and it is simple since it is mostly memory reading and 3-4 function calls (which I maybe can live without if necessary).

So, with such changes in the client that you've mentioned, is memory reading (such as mob HP) harder?
Or the client obfuscation just makes it harder to find stuff, while still being easy to use them?

----------


## danwins

> So, with such changes in the client that you've mentioned, is memory reading (such as mob HP) harder?
> Or the client obfuscation just makes it harder to find stuff, while still being easy to use them?


last time i checked some things commonly used by bots etc. were being encrypted(like ctm xyz), some functions were being obfuscated making them harder to call, they were also checking some functions to see where they were called from.

they also pack the client now meaning a little more work is required to do static analysis. and I'm pretty sure there was some anti debugging stuff going on as well.

----------


## Bananenbrot

For me it's just that my focus has shifted to other stuff... I think I'd really enjoy hacking on a WoW bot again, but there are too many items on my ToDo list for that to happen anytime soon.

----------


## Name0

Hoping wow Classic will bring back some more stuff for WoW!

----------


## ChrisIsMe

> Agreed.. I'd love fish / gather bots again :-(
> 
> Risk & all..
> 
> But I'm just an end user too :-(


I’ll release a fishbot between this and next week that’s all memory based. I’m not testing more than 1920x1080 windowed fullscreen support though. And it will be detected within a month because of file hashing.

Edit:
As I said, https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/wor...ory-based.html ([8.2.0.31478] Fishing Bot | Memory Based)

----------

